# Just Got An Injured Pigeon



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I just got back from my vet's who called me when he got an injured pigeon in. This is a little blue check racer who has been through some hard times. It's missing a foot which is an old healed injury and has a large gash under it's left wing several days old. It also has a healing indentation on its head down near the cere. It's feathers look chewed. Some people found it and took it into my vet's office. He was going to euthanize it, saw the band on it's leg and called me thinking it might be one of my birds.

This bird has an AU '98 band so it is almost ten years old. It has two chip rings on the other leg. The vet had given it a bit of anesthetic to examine it as he didn't have anyone to help at the time. He agreed that a course of antibiotic might be wise. We tried to clean up the wound somewhat, but it had sealed pretty well and he thinks letting it alone to heal is the best course even though it is a gaping hole.

I have both Baytril and Amoxicillin available. I have the dosages. Which do you feel would be the best in this instance? I have the bird on a heating pad in a box in a quiet room. I'll let it warm up for a bit then give some rehydrating fluid using Phil's tent. It is a very gentle bird so far, but that may be the aftermath of anesthetic.
It probably hasn't eaten in some time. Only one tiny poop so far, mostly urates, but they are white. Any thing else you feel I should do and in what order? I'll see if it will eat after I get it hydrated and a bit more settled. Pictures later when it is more stable.

Margaret


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Amoxicillin. What does it weigh?

Pidgey


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Amoxicillin. What does it weigh?
> 
> Pidgey


About .4 Kilos, 400 gms. on my vet's scale. I'm going to re-weigh it. It doesn't feel that heavy to me and it is not a large bird. 
The Amoxicillin I have is for humans, so will have to make a solution. The dosage we looked up at the vet's is 100mg /Kg. every 8 hours.

M.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just stopping by to WISH YOU and your new charge ALL THE BEST, MARGARET!!

Poor little guy! I know he's in GREAT HANDS and I will be watching for positive updates!!

Sending WARM HEALING THOUGHTS, LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES 

Shi 
& Squeaks (who is joining me with the healing love thoughts...he's been in a world of hurt too and understands!)


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, doesn't sound like food is an immediate problem. I'd try first to rehydrate and then see if the bird's own appetite gets him going on that score.

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Good luck with this poor guy, Margaret. Sounds like he's in desperate need of some loving care. I hope he does well in his recovery.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Margarett,



Yahhhh...I would think it wise to maybe make sure he is well hydrated...so 12 hours or so of some rehydration electolytes first...

He is a Big Boy appearently! So, if he is interested to drink when Electrolyte Water is offered, offer it often..! 

If he does not seem to like it room temp, try it tepid...

If he is not drinking when it is offered, either way, I would consider to 'tube' it in...maybe 10 or 15 ccs/mls at a time...

For someone his size, a full Tea Cup worth would not be an uncommon amout of liquid for him to have a use for over 12 hours, if catching up from a medium privation period...help flush him out too a little...even a cooled off Anise Seed Tea 9 Just grond a bunch into powder, steep in Hot Water, let cool), to which electrolytes are added, might be nice.


Then, after 12 hours or so, I would probably tube in a few sessions of some nice nutritious, easily digested formula...small meals, every four hours...

Then, after about 12 hours or so of that, offer him small whole Seeds, like Canary or Finch Seeds, and see how he feels about that...doing that in 'Lap Towell Cave' even...so all he CAN see is the little 'Seed Bowl' right in front of his Beak..!



'Neosporin' should be fine for the 'gash'...


Good luck..!


Phil
l v


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI MARGRET, Let me know the band number it could be one of my lost birds trying to get home.LOL I was using bands with diferent lettering back then. .GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Margaret, bless you for taking this little one in. I sure hope he recovers rapidly.

If you can, get Silver Sulfadene from your vet for the wound. It is just the absolute best for any wound on a bird.

Someone has taken good care of him to be almost 10 years old. Thank goodness he is with someone who is familiar with pigeons and knows what to do.

Wanted to add to the others comments that quiet, warmth and rehydration is the most important thing right now. I would put seed in with him to eat if he wants it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for taking this one in, Margaret. It sure sounds like s/he has been through the mill. I'll bet the antibiotics and your wonderful care will turn him/her around in short order. If you do want to post the band info, we can try to locate the owner.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Update on the injured bird. I got it started drinking with rehydration solution and the eyedropper. It then drank a full shot glass full and later another one. I offered seed and it gobbled up a shot glass full. It is alert and a quite calm and gentle little bird. I was able to take some pictures and examine it a bit more closely. Unfortunately it's intact leg and foot are flaccid and it cannot stand. It tries to stand on the stump of the other, but of course cannot. The intact foot and leg seem a bit swollen and have dried blood on it, but it may be nerve damage from the wound which is on the same side. I cannot feel anything that seems broken. I don't know how thoroughly the vet examined it, but if he had found any fractures he would have said something. For unknown reasons, the bird has purple dye on the feathers of it's upper thighs and near the vent area. You can see it in the photos. It looks to me like it was bitten by something, a dog or coyote maybe? There are flights missing on the left wing as well.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Here are some more pictures. The wound in it's side is quite deep but sealed and is probably several days old. It has two bands on the intact leg and the leg with the stump has the AU band on it.
M.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

And here is one last picture. The tail feathers and the ends of it's wings are all chewed looking. I'll get the band numbers tomorrow. I don't want to disturb it now as it is resting quietly in a warm towel nest. The poops are brown with white urates, but scant still. Smell is normal. By morning I will be able to evaluate this better.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who gave me advice and support. I have almost no experience with a really injured bird like this one so am so grateful to have all your expertise.
You guys are terrific.

M.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

wow he looks like hes been thru the ringer there, I do hope he pulls thru , those two rings are just color bands not chip rings so feel free to take them off at any point ... its amazing that the other ring is evn on him but I hope he recovers well , poor old chap I wish him the best... pigeons are tuf so lots of tlc should be enuf to get this old bird to happier times,good luck and gods speed


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Poor little guy. I am so glad he is in loving hands now and is receiving the best of care.
He looks like he has been through a lot.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Margarret, 



Systemic Antibiotics would for sure be a good thing here...


I do not quite gather what you are saying about the Legs, but, do check by feeling with your finger-tip pads for any swollen areas on the thighs and Long Bones...as well as seeing visually if there is anything to suggest a broken bone, or a cracked one...checking the Hip Koints also on his Back, at the sides back there also.

Making a softly rolled small Towell "U" might offer some comfort for his laying...but, of course, whenever they have Legs not working, they fidget a great deal when wanting to poop, and, at other times too out of generakl exhasperation.

My own experience does not suggest that Vets are to be relied on for discovering broken Bones...punctures, or other things. Or, they do find them when they do, and, a lot of times they do not find them...or, do not fins what is there to alert us to it, and we have to do the really 'thorough' exam ourselves, in order to find what is to be seen and dealt with.


The injury on his side - are there holes or tears or does it have 'openings' into his Body?


If so, either the Silver Sulfadine or 'Neosporin', saturating a folded Gauze 'patch' and get those places snugly covered, cover the 'patch' with a little clean paper or cloth or a bandaid, and tape it on going around his Body however you need to...so it stays put.


Then change it out once every other day.


If no 'holes' or aperatures, then just slathering the Ointment - whether covering the area with a bandage or not - should be fine...and I do not personally know anything about the 'Silva' one, even though I recently got some.

Where, I do know that the 'Neorporin' will keep the scabs and damaged Skin soft and moist in their way, preventing pain and itching and tearing of them and so on which 'dry' or dessicating conditions will invite.


Good luck..!


He looks so sweet...


Phil
l v


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Poor bird! Thank God your vet called you. Since he still has the chip rings on, perhaps he was lost in a race a long time ago and has been living on the street since. Either that or someone found him, kept him and didn't remove them, then he got out again. I bet he could tell you quite a story if he could talk. Hope he makes it.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

pdpbison said:


> Hi Margarret,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phil,
He is a very sweet bird and so good about my looking him over and moving him about. I just finished giving him some Amoxicillin. Opened a cap of 500 mg. of the stuff, divided it into 12 doses, approx. 40 mg. each and filled some empty jell caps, so now have a dozen doses. He wanted to eat again. He had one nice poop, formed and a good brown with white caps.
He has a big hole in his side. I'll use the neosporin as you direct. In the morning I will do a close exam to see if I can find anything else out of order. I just feel so sorry for the poor little guy. He is in a towel nest now, not a U shape but sort of rumpled so he fits into a little hollow. He seems to really like the warmth and the towel cave works very well when I put him on my lap for water and seeds. I don't know where he was found, but he must have been exhausted to get as far as he did. Thank heaven some kind people found him and took him to the vet.

M.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

george simon said:


> HI MARGRET, Let me know the band number it could be one of my lost birds trying to get home.LOL I was using bands with diferent lettering back then. .GEORGE


George,

I'll get the band number in the a.m.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> wow he looks like hes been thru the ringer there, I do hope he pulls thru , those two rings are just color bands not chip rings so feel free to take them off at any point ... its amazing that the other ring is evn on him but I hope he recovers well , poor old chap I wish him the best... pigeons are tuf so lots of tlc should be enuf to get this old bird to happier times,good luck and gods speed


Thanks, I'll get those two bands off his leg in the morning. 

Margaret


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It'd be a good thing to work on that hole. Sometimes, it's not really a hole per se--they can be dried blood in feathers that sets up kinda' like concrete, only harder (seems like it, anyhow). You can wet it and then scrub it lightly with a toothbrush (use an old one) or fingernails and it may veeeeerrry slowly yield so that you can better figure out what's going on. The reason why you'd want to is that the wound can't close with garbage holding it open. It's often a long and tedious process, but it's better taken care of. You can make saline to irrigate it with by putting one teaspoon of salt in a quart of warm water. You can add a little Betadine (10% Povidone Iodine) to help give it a little antiseptic quality.

Start at an edge of the seeming wound and that way if you get some broken off, the surrounding skin will close in surprisingly fast and well. That way, you can work on it in sessions and keep working it smaller. I've taken days to do it before, especially in my earlier years of doing this--I'd work on it until I ran out of nerve and then pick it back up later when I recharged.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

After you've run a few days on the Amoxicillin, by the way, you might want to go ahead and shift around to the Baytril in case he's got a mild case of Paratyphoid that's affecting his joints.

Hate to suggest it but you have to wonder if this bird had been subjected to dog-training.

Pidgey


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> It'd be a good thing to work on that hole. Sometimes, it's not really a hole per se--they can be dried blood in feathers that sets up kinda' like concrete, only harder (seems like it, anyhow). You can wet it and then scrub it lightly with a toothbrush (use an old one) or fingernails and it may veeeeerrry slowly yield so that you can better figure out what's going on. The reason why you'd want to is that the wound can't close with garbage holding it open. It's often a long and tedious process, but it's better taken care of. You can make saline to irrigate it with by putting one teaspoon of salt in a quart of warm water. You can add a little Betadine (10% Povidone Iodine) to help give it a little antiseptic quality.
> 
> Start at an edge of the seeming wound and that way if you get some broken off, the surrounding skin will close in surprisingly fast and well. That way, you can work on it in sessions and keep working it smaller. I've taken days to do it before, especially in my earlier years of doing this--I'd work on it until I ran out of nerve and then pick it back up later when I recharged.
> 
> Pidgey


Pidgey,

Thanks for the infor on getting the wound cleaned out. I found another bad wound on the inside of his wing right in the bend of the elbow. Looks like a puncture wound. Deep and nasty, that one is going to have to be debrieded as well. His whole left side is a mess with the big laceration, the wing, the non functioning leg. I felt all over this leg but can't find anything that suggests a fracture. But it is totally flaccid. He doesn't move it or bear any weight on it. The leg and foot are pink, warm to the touch an healthy, so am suspecting something higher up, nerve damage maybe or swelling that could resolve with time. Fingers crossed here.
Fortunately he is eating and drinking, although less yesterday than the day before. I think the amoxicillin may be affecting his appetite. I hope I don't have to go to tube feeding him. I have to agree with you about the dog training. He simply looks mauled.

On the plus side, poops are real healthy looking and he is not emaciated. He is also very alert. I took him out for a bit of sunshine yesterday and let him see other pigoens while he got a bit of vitamin D. He perked up, was very alert and interested in the other birds, so will add a daily trip in arms for sun and social moments till he is well enough to spend some time where he can see the others for an hour or two daily.

Now back to cleaning out those wounds. It is going to be a slow process.

M.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

> I do not quite gather what you are saying about the Legs, but, do check by feeling with your finger-tip pads for any swollen areas on the thighs and Long Bones...as well as seeing visually if there is anything to suggest a broken bone, or a cracked one...checking the Hip Koints also on his Back, at the sides back there also.
> 
> Phil
> l v


Phil,

I did a really good exam on him. I couldn't find anything that suggested a fracture in his leg hip area. All of the current damage is on his left side. I did find a very deep puncture looking wound in the underside of his wing elbow, which the vet hadn't seen. And of course the laceration on his side in the rib cage area. His leg on this side is totally flaccid and he doesn't move it or bear weight on it. It is pink and healthy looking and warm to the touch so that the circulation is good. His other leg is fine except for the amputated toes so that all that remains is a tiny pad which was the bottom of his foot. He does try to stand on this. It is an old healed injury you can see from the pictures.

I'm also going to try the anise tea, as his appetite which was great the evening I got him, seems to have fallen off with the Amoxicillin. He does eat and drink, but not as much as at first.

I couldn't get the dressing to stay in place and with the leg problem and his other injuries, finally went with just slathering the open wounds well with neosporin. It will keep things soft and allow me to clean it out further. I'm trying to be gentle with him. Now if he was a human, I''d just get in there with some 4x4's and scrub away while they yelled. But I can't do that with my pidges. LOL

Thanks again for the help.

M.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Margarret, 



Thats a lot of stuff for one Pigeon to have going on...! And a lot of stuff for you too of course...


Yahhhh...the Anise Tea might help with his appetite...or Fennel, or both combined. Camomile-Anise would be a nice one to try too...Licorice Tea for that matter, would be good also.


I think, consider to try again on getting the 'hole' covered snug with a Neosporin slathered pad, taped on somehow - 'Micropore' Tape, 99 Cents a roll for the 1/2 in width, at any med supply place is my favorite...sticks good, comes off easy so long as one pull in the direction the Feathers are pointing. Fold the end on itself so tere is somthing to grab later when removing...


I am thinking a second antibiotic would be good to use in addition, but I am chilled to the bone and my brain is hardly working...uhhhhhh, Aureomycin maybe...or other Tetracycline...

A situation like his will often have various differing kinds of Bacteria messing with his system...and no single Antibiotic will tend to do as well as two complimentary ones.

Appetite might be falling from infecitons gaining...and not necessarly from his being started on the Amoxicillin...and or, the Amoxicillin might not be addressing Bacteria which are gaining.

If he made it four or five days on his own after his injury occurred, and if it was a predation injury, then probably Pasturella is not an issue...but other Bacteria may be...


'May' be...then again too, his immune-system might have done just fine with it all and he is merely feeling sore and ughy and is not really in need of much chow at the moment too...

Plenty of definite "warmth" of course!

Tepid Beverages might be good also...some like that, some perfer their drinking-liquids be "cold"...so, you never know till you try, which they will like best.


Wing-Elbow might be a Pellet Gun injury, so check it's depth to see if anything in there...might have been shot, then once grounded, got into further misadventure...might be from an Eye Tooth too of course...either way, I would think, sluice out as you are, dilute peroxide should be fine to use...leave the wound open and maybe light 'Neosporin' on it's edges...tape the Wing at the primarys to keep strain off of it maybe.


Ohhhhhhhhhhh...I gotta go warm up! I have a little Space-Heater in the Bathroom...so I will go stand in there a while now...


Lol...


Good luck with this!


Best wishes!


Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES, Margaret!! We are "looking" over your shoulder...

Sure sounds like that little one is in a mess of hurt!!

CONTINUING TO SEND WARM HEALING THOUGHTS WITH LOVE AND HUGS

Wishing him all the best!!

You are doing a great job! We will look for positive updates!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hope little guy is feeling better today and that he's coming back strongly. 
Hugs and pets coming his way -- and wishes for a much better New Year for him!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Poor baby. Some of these messages make me cry. I guess I'm lucky that Poopy found us before she was hurt. She is a klutz and falls off the hutch or desk at times, so I don't think she could have made it for long in the great outdoors.

I'm going to say prayers for your poor baby. He's beautiful and he looks so sweet. I hope that he pulls through. Thank goodness that he found someone as kind as you.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

george simon said:


> HI MARGRET, Let me know the band number it could be one of my lost birds trying to get home.LOL I was using bands with diferent lettering back then. .GEORGE


George,

The band number is AU'98 SBV or 1719

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I meant AU 98 SBV 1719

M.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

*Update on injured Pidge*

Just wanted to let you know that my very injured pidge is doing well. He eats and drinks on his own. I'm not sure what a daily intake should be, but right now he eats about 1 1/2 ounces of grain and drinks about 45-50 cc of water. He, unfortunately won't drink the anise tea. Took a couple of sips of it and if a pigeon could spit, he did. Poops remain extremely good and copious.
Best of all is that he seems to be regaining some use of his left leg. He began yesterday moving into the correct anatomical position while sitting himself. Before that it just loosley dragged behind him and I had to position it for him. Still no movement of the toes but he pushes up just so slightly on it when he moves. The big laceration in his side is filling in. The wing still has a lot of dried blood I'm slowly cleaning away. I can't find any foreign objects so think it may have been a dog or hawk. The bump on his nose looks like flesh that was gouged up. It must be quite tender as he really flinches when I clean it. He continues on the Amoxicillin and seems to tolerate it well now.

Phil, I haven't been able to find Micropore tape. Do you have a brand name I can look for?

This is going to be a long haul, but it's looking more optomistic.

Margaret


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow that seems like a lot of water! I don't blame hime about not drinking the anise tea...yuck!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Margaret, 





> Phil, I haven't been able to find Micropore tape. Do you have a brand name I can look for?



Any strip-mall Home Medical Supply place should carry it, somes in 1/2 inch, 3/4rs and 1 inch widths...few Vets seem to know of it, but it is a greatTape for 'Feathers' since it sticks well yet comes off easy when you need to get it removed.

I do not know it by any other name, or any brand name...comes by the Case but most plases have 'open' Cases they sell individual rolls out of, usually like 99 Cents a Roll...

Sorry he did not like the Tea...Lol

I have never seen anyone not like it..!


Anise, Fennel, Licorice, all being sort of similar, so...


Crushed Anise Seeds, when they are fresh enough to be fragrant, are sometimes an appetitie booster for them...crushed and put on their Seeds...


Good going Margaret..! Glad to hear he is doing well. Those are some pretty heavy injurys. and if he is showing improvement on the leg this fast, that is excellent news indeed...


Best wishes!


Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> Phil, I haven't been able to find Micropore tape. Do you have a brand name I can look for?
> 
> Margaret


Hi Margaret,

I'm glad this oldster is starting to do better. The Micropore tape is actually paper tape .. http://www.3m.com/product/information/Micropore-Surgical-Tape.html
My local CVS has it in the first aid aisle (might not be 3M brand .. but it's the same stuff).

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*GREAT NEWS, MARGARET!!!*

Squeaks and I will continue sending WARM HEALING THOUGHTS with LOVE, HUGS and gentle SCRITCHES!!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

So glad to hear he's hanging in there...a tough old guy to be sure.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm SO glad to hear he is improving!!!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Charis said:


> Wow that seems like a lot of water! I don't blame hime about not drinking the anise tea...yuck!


Charis,

Yeah, that does seem like a lot, but I'm glad he is drinking that much. It isn't all at once. He takes about a half ounce after eating, then smaller sips several times in between meals. That is about an ounce and a half. With the antibiotic it will help clear toxins. As to the tea, I tried it and found it tasty. Sort of a sweet undertaste, but then I love licorice. He shares your opinion of it. LOL.

M.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Margaret,
> 
> I'm glad this oldster is starting to do better. The Micropore tape is actually paper tape .. http://www.3m.com/product/information/Micropore-Surgical-Tape.html
> My local CVS has it in the first aid aisle (might not be 3M brand .. but it's the same stuff).
> ...


Thanks Terry,

I'll check the paper tape. I might already have some of that here. Just didn't think of it as mircopore.

M.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

pdpbison said:


> Hi Margaret,
> 
> Sorry he did not like the Tea...Lol
> I have never seen anyone not like it..!
> ...


Hi Phil,
Yes, I was sorry he didn't like it either. Fortunately he is drinking and eating well. Today I'm going to sneak some Goji berries into his food. See if he will gobble them down. I am quite hopeful about his leg. If he regains the use of it, we are home free, so to speak. He is very alert and interested in seeing the other pigeons. I'm going to rig a heating pad set up where he can observe them for short visits as I know flock birds heal better when they are around other birds. And as you have already most likely read, Terry cleared up my confusion about the micropore tape. So now it is mainly letting time, good nutrition. and nature heal him as best it can. He is a fine old fellow, grunts when I first lift him out of his box, but then snuggles down and loves neck scritches. Closes his eyes as if to say, yesss, that is gooood.


Thank you for your support,
Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Shi, BirdMom and Treesa,

Thank you for your kind words and support. 

Margaret


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Since that spot up on his head is a protuberance of actual skin (there's not much real flesh up there) that's gotten popped up due to getting snagged on something (like a hawk's talons), it might be simplest just to cut it off. I was horrified with the vet had a few things like that to deal with on Pierpont and he just clipped them off flush with scissors. She didn't flinch at it, though. Leaving it sticking out might just make a spot for other birds to pick on and worry. You might want to try wetting the feathers in that area with a little bit of soapy water on a Q-Tip until you can see through them a little better to get an idea of how the skin was gashed and whether it's healed up already--it might have.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Margarret said:


> Thanks Terry,
> 
> I'll check the paper tape. I might already have some of that here. Just didn't think of it as mircopore.
> 
> M.




Hi Margaret, 


'Micropore' is a particular Tape, not obviously 'paper', and not something one would have laying around, unless they had got it at a Medical Supply. It is completely not like what one would expect if thinking of 'paper tape' in the usual sense...


It is a dull transluscent 'white' color, fairly thin...a new whole Roll is about 2 inches in diameter.


Every town has some small 'Home Medical Supply' places in out of the way strip malls or little shopping centers where the rents are not too high...


Best wishes!


Phil
l v


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> ...Hate to suggest it but you have to wonder if this bird had been subjected to dog-training.
> Pidgey





Margarret said:


> ...I have to agree with you about the dog training. He simply looks mauled.
> M.


So glad this old fellow continues to improve! The damaged tail feathers look like a bird who has been kept in too small of a cage. Could have been someone's well cared for race bird that got lost and somehow ended up as part of a bird dog training program. So glad this lucky bird ended up in your capable hands!!!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

*Still holding his own*

Hi All,

Thought I'd let you know how my big guy is doing. We named him Grunter as he grunts at us all the time. He is such a sweet fellow. Despite the grunts, he lets me treat his injuries without much protest other than verbal and seems to know that we are helping him. He eats well, drinks well and poops well. Today a rehabber friend came over and we got the band cut off his leg with the stump. Much better as it was pressing into the leg and there isn't much there but bone and a bit of necrotic tissue that was under the band.
The big laceration in his side is filling in nicely. Still looks ugly, but definite healing going on since a week ago. The worst now is his wing. No breaks but definitely a lot of tissue damage in his elbow area where skin and feathers were ripped out down to the bone. I'm soaking it with warm compresses twice a day, then packing it with neosporin. It is coming along but is still a bit hot. Also changed his meds today to Baytril. Weighed him and he weighs 397 gms. He still has no feeling in his intact leg from the knee down. No fractures, but most likely neurological damage from the large laceration. He is now moving the leg from the hip and tries to stand on it when moving about the cage. I have hope that it will eventually regain function. The knot on his nose appears to be an abcess that has localized and partially drained. It looks much better. It gets soaked as well with the neosporin follow up.
Like I said, he is such a gentle bird and tolerates my poking and prodding and pilling him with such patience. He likes his heating pad, you can tell he feels much better on the heat as he kind of snuggles down in it. Jon built him a small cage that accomodates the pad with plastic window screen sides so that he can see out and be safe at the same time. He is very alert and interested in his surroundings. Here is a picture of him taken this morning.

Thank you everyone who is helping Grunter and I though this. It is my first time with these kinds of injuries. I couldn't have done it without your expertise and support.

Margaret and Grunter.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Here is Grunter's picture from this morning.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, I've been away for several days and still haven't caught up on my reading and posting (boy, is this ever a chatty, happy forum  !!), but I sure was pleased to read that Grunter is still with you, happy as a injured pidgie can be, and improving daily. Sounds like he found the right place to get rescued. He is looking soooooo much better!

Happy healing thoughts and prayers for your little guy.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You go, Grunter and Margaret! What a lovely/special looking bird, Margaret. I'm so very glad he found his way to you! I forgot that our mutual friend was coming your way today .. she left me two new little beauties on the way down!  They are in today's pics!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How terrific, Margaret!!

You are doing GREAT and I know Grunter is feeling better!! Such a cutie!!

We will certainly be cheering him on and watching for updates!!

Sending HEALING Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Margarret,



Awwwwww...what a lovely sweet fellow. Nice picture there...


Glad to hear things go this well..!


He knows he is one lucky Bird to have foud you!


Phil
l v


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a cutie! Thank you for giving Grunter a whole lot of love and rehab, he is lucky to have found you!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Margaret, that is one lucky little fellow to have you caring for him. You know, I have always felt they know we're trying to help them. He is a lovely pigeon.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Every now and then, you can get your face down there close and one will give you pijjie kisses in gratitude. That's always sweet.

Most times I get bit though.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Every now and then, you can get your face down there close and one will give you pijjie kisses in gratitude. That's always sweet.
> 
> *Most times I get bit though.*
> 
> Pidgey



I will behave myself and NOT comment!   

Uh, however, YOU might come bearing gifts of Safflower and Hemp!  

Hugs & Luck!  

Shi


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> I will behave myself and NOT comment!


Uh, oh! The world is coming to an end! 

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Uh, oh! The world is coming to an end!
> 
> Pidgey


is OK...not permanent!  

After that nasty ice storm, I wanted to give you a break...however, warm will return, the sun will shine...and "normal" business will _resume..._I have a looong memory!   

Shi


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I thinnk the things is, one has to do big 'blubbery', slobbery Kisses, then, they do not 'bite'...( they 'cringe'..! and get well faster, just so we won't do that anymore...) 

Lol...


Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> I thinnk the things is, one has to do big 'blubbery', slobbery Kisses, then, they do not 'bite'...( they 'cringe'..! and get well faster, just so we won't do that anymore...)
> 
> Lol...
> 
> ...


   

Gotta watch that "human saliva" but I'm assuming that just the "threat" would be enough to make them cringe and speed healing!!

Note: visualizing Pidgey in a "coochie coochie coo" with your type of scenario, Phil, is enough to keep me laughing for DAYS!!!  

Shi

actually, now I'm REALLY laughing...oh my! HELP! I can't stop....


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

pdpbison said:


> I thinnk the things is, one has to do big 'blubbery', slobbery Kisses, then, they do not 'bite'...( they 'cringe'..! and get well faster, just so we won't do that anymore...)
> 
> Lol...
> 
> ...


I haven't tried this approach. Will do so when I take Grunter out of his cage for his hot soak in a bit. 

M.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Let us know what happens, Margaret!

Maybe Phil is "on" to something!

Of course, IF he is, I think it's only fair to have him make a short video showing HIS technique!! Mmm, although I DO have an active/vivid imagination! (others may need a "reel" picture) He also needs a "title" for this technique.  

I have "gurus" for any area in which I am unsure or know little about (computers, being the BIGGEST!). 

I have elected "Dr. Doolittle" Phil as my guru of PIGEON INNOVATIVE TECHNIQUES!    

Shi


----------

